# Rate [PSL] and How to Looksmaxx?



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

I wanna know how I could looksmaxx my face guys. Like, what surgery, or things should I do to improve my face? I really think my lower third is fucked up and have honestly no clue how to fix it. Any advice much appreciated thanks!


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Dec 7, 2018)

we've already rated you you subhuman


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> we've already rated you you subhuman


Tell me how to looksmax jfc I need to know

My hairline is new. Where's the button to fuck this phaggot?


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 7, 2018)

Get a brush-up hairstyle to relativise your big forehead if you can grow a thick hair. Get your fuzzy eyebrows styled by a beautician. Try to naturaltanmaxx to look healthier with your skin.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 7, 2018)

@BeautifulBones


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 7, 2018)

wouldnt bang and im gay


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

Lifewasted said:


> Get a brush-up hairstyle to relativise your big forehead if you can grow a thick hair. Get your fuzzy eyebrows styled by a beautician. Try to naturaltanmaxx to look healthier with your skin.


What, you got an issue with my skin? I thought it was decent. Like, I don't have acne, scars and other shit. I thought my skin was good tbh


mybrainabusesme said:


> wouldnt bang and im gay


You wouldn't be the top anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> What, you got an issue with my skin? I thought it was decent. Like, I don't have acne, scars and other shit. I thought my skin was good tbh


No it's just a piece of advice, you don't have to take it.


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> What, you got an issue with my skin? I thought it was decent. Like, I don't have acne, scars and other shit. I thought my skin was good tbh
> 
> You wouldn't be the top anyway.




you look plain jane. bad haircut, no expression, normal body. boring clothes, and probably too big ones


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

Lifewasted said:


> No it's just a piece of advice, you don't have to take it.


I mean I'm all for advice so thanks, I just don't get what you don't like about my skin, that's all.


mybrainabusesme said:


> you look plain jane. bad haircut, no expression, normal body. boring clothes, and probably too big ones


Which bone is too big? Or which bones? Yeah I agree, I look plain. I wear other clothes in public. You mean facial expression? Like, wtf man, I just took a photo at home, should I smile or something? srs I've looked up haircuts for my face type (oval) and I did one of the recommended haircuts, but then again I'm not a barber.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> I mean I'm all for advice so thanks, I just don't get what you don't like about my skin, that's all.


I think a natural tan would make you look more athletic and masculine.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

Lifewasted said:


> I think a natural tan would make you look more athletic and masculine.


Thanks i'll try that out. You mean these tanning creams?


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> I mean I'm all for advice so thanks, I just don't get what you don't like about my skin, that's all.
> 
> Which bone is too big? Or which bones? Yeah I agree, I look plain. I wear other clothes in public. You mean facial expression? Like, wtf man, I just took a photo at home, should I smile or something? srs I've looked up haircuts for my face type (oval) and I did one of the recommended haircuts, but then again I'm not a barber.


you look like the bottom tier of people on tinder.

and no i dont mean bones, i mean clothes


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

mybrainabusesme said:


> you look like the bottom tier of people on tinder.
> 
> and no i dont mean bones, i mean clothes


You said big bones. 

Dude if you think I'm the bottom tier, then give me advice on how to ascend. Critique isn't enough if you don't point out how to improve


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> You said big bones.
> 
> Dude if you think I'm the bottom tier, then give me advice on how to ascend. Critique isn't enough if you don't point out how to improve



find other hairdreser and go gym you autist
you look like one of people from my class who spent entire life reading books and learning stuff for school, lol


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

mybrainabusesme said:


> find other hairdreser and go gym you autist


I already go to gym you fucking moron. Probably my body looks better than your scrawny ass. You should be burnt alive with plenty of gasoline. You're a necrolyzing tumor for this world.


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> I already go to gym you fucking moron. Probably my body looks better than your scrawny ass. You should be burnt alive with plenty of gasoline. You're a necrolyzing tumor for this world.


lol you dont look like you do


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 7, 2018)

let your upper hair grow out and hide your hairline with it. undercut for the sides. stubble would be good too, if u have patches use minoxidil. dye your eyebrows. train your neck


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

mybrainabusesme said:


> lol you dont look like you do


Stop being jelly you cunt. Spend your jellyness on trying to improve your autism.


Felix97 said:


> let your upper hair grow out and hide your hairline with it. undercut for the sides. stubble would be good too, if u have patches use minoxidil. dye your eyebrows. train your neck


Thanks solid advice, what do you mean by " hide your hairline with it"


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Thanks i'll try that out. You mean these tanning creams?


Creme, body lotion or tanning salon (but be careful you don't get sunburns).


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Stop being jelly you cunt. Spend your jellyness on trying to improve your autism.
> 
> Thanks solid advice, what do you mean by " hide your hairline with it"


Your hairline isn‘t too bad, but it‘s still a bit high. You‘d be better off frauding it with long hair. What I mean by that is that you should style your hair this way, when ur hair is longer:


----------



## Veganist (Dec 7, 2018)

very chaddy, you mog @Nibba and @Deltoid 
not an accomplishment but gratz


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

Veganist said:


> very chaddy, you mog @Nibba and @Deltoid
> not an accomplishment but gratz


lol not sure if srs


----------



## androidcel (Dec 7, 2018)

Start by losing fat.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

androidcel said:


> Start by losing fat.


You mean my face is fat?


----------



## Final82 (Dec 7, 2018)

Ok here are my genuine suggestions : ( no homo here btw ) 

Good features : good eyes , nose shape is good though it’s slightly asymmetric , good chin and front of mandible , decent hair 

Features that need work :
Face shape narrow . Will need hairline transplant - or better jaw implant and may be fillers . Your mandible at the origin doesn’t have volume - def jaw implants and fillers will add a lot to the face. 

Phitrum longer . Nose also slightly crooked - might consider rhino and perhaps philtrum reduction

Upper eyelid and brow distance not good - gives somewhat Asian look . Not mandatory but worth considering eyelid / blepharoplsty work 

Your face is not fat BUT you do have tendency to carry buccal fat ( different than below the skin fat on face which is good in your case - but the buccal fat deep inside gives that full cheek look and fucks with your maxilla and cheek bones . Def consider buccal fat removal .

What’s your age / height and body weight / fat ? Right now probably 5/10 on face but with above you have potential to ascend to a 7 I think . If you have good height and can gym max - definitely adequate to slay 5 or 6/10s after above is done . May be an okcasional 7 too . 

Hope this helps .


----------



## Nibba (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> lol not sure if srs


Ignore him he's buttblasted because we always shit on his life


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Ignore him he's buttblasted because we always shit on his life


thought he wasn't seriousl lmao


----------



## Nibba (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> thought he wasn't seriousl lmao


U still look decent tho man


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

Final82 said:


> Ok here are my genuine suggestions : ( no homo here btw )
> 
> Good features : good eyes , nose shape is good though it’s slightly asymmetric , good chin and front of mandible , decent hair
> 
> ...


21M, 5'10 134 pounds (67kg) no fucking clue maybe ~18%? You mean PSL 5 on face?


Nibba said:


> U still look decent tho man


Not good enough, tho. Would I need a Lefort 1 in your opinion? I desperately want to bring that maxilla and mandibula forward, my lower third is just plain fucked up,


----------



## Final82 (Dec 7, 2018)

No 5/10 absolute rating which is PSL 4 I think . It’s going to be an uphill battle bro considering your are 5-10 ( not too bad but def doesn’t add anything - ) . 134 is too low . Def need steroids and lifting to bulk to 170 range with 10 percent fat . That will def add a lot.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

Final82 said:


> No 5/10 absolute rating which is PSL 4 I think . It’s going to be an uphill battle bro considering your are 5-10 ( not too bad but def doesn’t add anything - ) . 134 is too low . Def need steroids and lifting to bulk to 170 range with 10 percent fat . That will def add a lot.


For sure but I'm gonna be training natural for the next 3-4 years to get my strength base and maximize the amount of muscle I can gain naturally, and THEN am I going to add steroids. If I did what you suggested body-wise what would my rating be?


----------



## Final82 (Dec 7, 2018)

If you get to 170 at 10 percent or lower fat , definitely a solid PSL 6.5 on body . 6 pack by itself puts you ahead of 85 percent men regards body. It’s hard but you are young and motivated . If you work on body and face as suggested , in 2-3 years probably overall PSL 5.5 or even a 6 I think - if jaw is well done with that chiseled look . Good luck bro .


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

Final82 said:


> If you get to 170 at 10 percent or lower fat , definitely a solid PSL 6.5 on body . 6 pack by itself puts you ahead of 85 percent men regards body. It’s hard but you are young and motivated . If you work on body and face as suggested , in 2-3 years probably overall PSL 5.5 or even a 6 I think - if jaw is well done with that chiseled look . Good luck bro .



This is what my body looks like atm. I already have a 6pack


----------



## Final82 (Dec 7, 2018)

Ok awesome - that means you are around 10-12 percent fat already . But you need the bulk now without losing the 6 pack !


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

Final82 said:


> Ok awesome - that means you are around 10-12 percent fat already . But you need the bulk now without losing the 6 pack !


Considering my current physique what would my PSL rating be overall now?


----------



## Deltoid (Dec 7, 2018)

Look average to me. Start chewing and try adding some width to your jaw. Also start mewing if you aren’t already.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

Deltoid said:


> Look average to me. Start chewing and try adding some width to your jaw. Also start mewing if you aren’t already.


How to add width to my jaw?


----------



## Deltoid (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> How to add width to my jaw?


Chew and try to hypertrophy your masseters, all you can really do besides surgery.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

Deltoid said:


> Chew and try to hypertrophy your masseters, all you can really do besides surgery.


In terms of surgery, Lefort I or jaw implants?


----------



## Deltoid (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> In terms of surgery, Lefort I or jaw implants?


Don’t know, never looked into surgery because I don’t need it. Maybe @11gaijin could give you some tips.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

@11gaijin Could you tell me please?


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Dec 7, 2018)

Another (subhuman) bbd faggot. Its like they keep coming out of nowhere


----------



## Final82 (Dec 7, 2018)

I think jaw implants with fillers would be the best on you .


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 7, 2018)

U look like the guy in the left,there's a different vid where u look exactly like the guy who lacks dimorphism but I couldn't find it.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Another (subhuman) bbd faggot. Its like they keep coming out of nowhere


Stfu autist. If you can't add to the discussion then pour some gasoline on yourself and burn it down.


----------



## Final82 (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Considering my current physique what would my PSL rating be overall now?



Yes average - because though you have a 6 pack , you are too thin - you need the bulk to make them aesthetically appealing to women’s brains to make them tingle and panties wet .


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

RichardSpencel said:


> U look like the guy in the left,there's a different vid where u look exactly like the guy who lacks dimorphism but I couldn't find it.



Answer the thread you retard. How to looksmaxx etc CAN YOU FUCKING READ YOU SUBHUMAN OGRE?


----------



## Unknownjpg (Dec 7, 2018)

Get fillers for jaw before even thinking about surgery it’ll cost about 1.7k ish to get a good lot of syringes since your jaw isn’t that good, then if you want save up or continue to get fillers tbh.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

Unknownjpg said:


> Get fillers for jaw before even thinking about surgery it’ll cost about 1.7k ish to get a good lot of syringes since your jaw isn’t that good, then if you want save up or continue to get fillers tbh.


You mean fillers would cost 1.7kish or the surgery?


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Answer the thread you retard. How to looksmaxx etc CAN YOU FUCKING READ YOU SUBHUMAN OGRE?


You have to pay @BeautifulBones $50 and he will tell u how.


----------



## Unknownjpg (Dec 7, 2018)

Unknownjpg said:


> Get fillers for jaw before even thinking about surgery it’ll cost about 1.7k ish, then if you want save up or continue to get fillers tbh.





StudyHacks said:


> You mean fillers would cost 1.7kish or the surgery?


na fillers there about 200-300 per syringe of radiesse, but you’ll need a lot to make a big improvement, jaw surgery is shit for people in Europe since it’s very unheard of, most good surgeons are in the us, it costs about 15kbfor a custom jaw, if you look on lookism there are some good results of fillers but they have used a lot about 2k dollers worth so 1.7k euro etc.


----------



## Sub5virgin (Dec 7, 2018)

mybrainabusesme said:


> wouldnt bang and im gay


Yeah right. Faggots usually have rather low standards. They'll fuck or get fucked by any 5/10 white guy with a gym bod. Even a guy like me has been hit on and propositioned for sex from homos.


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> @11gaijin Could you tell me please?


You'll need to post a profile view. Based on that I don't think you need any jaw surgery. You look like a cheaper version of Christian Bale.







You should see how you can improve your looks based on his looks.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> You'll need to post a profile view. Based on that I don't think you need any jaw surgery. You look like a cheaper version of Christian Bale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do I post a profile view?


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> How do I post a profile view?


Just take a profile pic and post it like you did earlier.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

wtf wait


----------



## theropeking (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> How do I post a profile view?



Profile view= your face from the side


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

wtf is wrong with imgur


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> wtf is wrong with imgur


pic isn't visible


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> pic isn't visible


it deleted my pics wtf?


11gaijin said:


> pic isn't visible


----------



## theropeking (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> it deleted my pics wtf?



Thats not a profile view. Thats 3/4 angle. Turn your head more


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

theropeking said:


> Thats not a profile view. Thats 2/3 angle. Turn your head more


----------



## theropeking (Dec 7, 2018)

Front looks much better.

Btw wow how many books do u have


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

theropeking said:


> Front looks much better.
> 
> Btw wow how many books do u have


a fuckton
@11gaijin pls tell me


----------



## theropeking (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> a fuckton
> @11gaijin pls tell me



Watch ur hairline


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

theropeking said:


> Watch ur hairline


ok but i wanna know what @11gaijin thinks


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 7, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> Your hairline isn‘t too bad, but it‘s still a bit high. You‘d be better off frauding it with long hair. What I mean by that is that you should style your hair this way, when ur hair is longer:
> 
> View attachment 7395
> View attachment 7396
> View attachment 7397



This, but besides this soft looksmax

Soft Lookmaxes - 
Neck Training - Your neck looks smaller than my teenage sisters
Masseter Training - Your Gonial Width/Zygomatic Width is garbage tier, and is also mogged by my teenage sister
Collagen Maxing - Your eyelashes are poverty tier

Hard LookMaxes - 
Wrap Around Jaw, but if you do masseter training you'll need a genio to advance your sagitally recessed chin

Your eyes also lack PFL, but surgical things to the eyes are complex , and often come out botched eventually, so I can't in my heart reccomened something like a box osteotomy

Your eye area really determines your potential to looksmax 

I was looking at baby pictures all the way up to where I am no

My eye area has remained unchanged since i was 3 years old


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> This, but besides this soft looksmax
> 
> Soft Lookmaxes -
> Neck Training - Your neck looks smaller than my teenage sisters
> ...


By Masseter Training you mean chewing gum religiously, right?

Shrugs would be optimal for neck training, correct?

What does Wrap Around Jaw mean? 

"Your eye area really determines your potential to looksmax"

So are you saying I can't looksmax, or what's your point?

I'm all ears, I need to looksmax badly.


----------



## justanothergymcell (Dec 7, 2018)

You need jaw implants, first and foremost. Jaw implants can be "wraparound", which literally means a single implant that wraps around your whole jaw and covers the mandibular angles and chin, or just inserted at the mandibular angles as two separate pieces, ie jaw angle implants.

You also have slight sub-mental fat that could use some Kybella as well. Same with buccal fat - you could use to get rid of it. You have no cheek definition - flat and non-existent. This is easily fixed with Voluma.

You have a high eyebrows in relation to your eyes, giving a slightly feminine look. There might be something the opposite of a brow lift, such as a brow lowering, but there is also an option of Botox to lower the eyebrows.

Your hairline isn't bad at this point and looks to be NW 1-2, so I would just keep an eye on it. Also, your eyebrows are fading at both edges, so when the day comes that you do need a hair transplant, put a few grafts in your eyebrows also.

Your nose is distractedly crooked and the it seems to be too short and show too much of the nostrils, but I don't think this is a huge issue for you.

Overall though, I would say 4.5/10 PSL. You have a similar facial shape and look like me at your age and have youthful looks going for you. You could easily attract an asian or latina girl with your look, which is exactly what I did at your age - and is honestly your only hope.

Hit the gym, ignore white girls, and use JBW to your advantage for a year or two. If this doesn't work, and maybe even if it does, get a consultation for jaw implants by several doctors. I would stop obsessing over surgery now and put yourself out there for a little while first.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

justanothergymcell said:


> You need jaw implants, first and foremost. Jaw implants can be "wraparound", which literally means a single implant that wraps around your whole jaw and covers the mandibular angles and chin, or just inserted at the mandibular angles as two separate pieces, ie jaw angle implants.
> 
> You also have slight sub-mental fat that could use some Kybella as well. Same with buccal fat - you could use to get rid of it. You have no cheek definition - flat and non-existent. This is easily fixed with Voluma.
> 
> ...


What's JBW ?


----------



## justanothergymcell (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> What's JBW ?


Just Be White. It means use the fact that you are white to your advantage and only bother with non-white girls, ie asians or latinas, depending on where you live.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

justanothergymcell said:


> Just Be White. It means use the fact that you are white to your advantage and only bother with non-white girls, ie asians or latinas, depending on where you live.


What's the success rate of wraparound jaw implants ie how likely is the surgery to go botched? I've looked into this on lookism.net and the results are amazing to say the least, https://lookism.net/Thread-Eppley-says-wraparound-jaw-implants-have-no-limit I hope they'll work like that for me too

Can you buy voluma yourself or can you only get it from a plastic surgeon?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 7, 2018)

Like someone else said you would look better with your hair grown out


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> Like someone else said you would look better with your hair grown out


I mean it's kinda long already I just don't know why the fuck the quiff hairstyle won't work on me. I try to do it and I fuck up in the end. smfh


----------



## justanothergymcell (Dec 7, 2018)

There is a low rate of infection (from 1 to 5 percent) that requires the implant to be removed, though it can be inserted again. Also, if your surgeon sucks, a chance at nerve damage. Finally, there are the normal risks associated with surgery and general anesthesia.

No, Voluma requires a doctor or nurse practitioner to inject.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> I mean it's kinda long already I just don't know why the fuck the quiff hairstyle won't work on me. I try to do it and I fuck up in the end. smfh


Its not long at all you should see my hair. Just let it grow out and then you can work with it/try different styles and see what works.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

justanothergymcell said:


> There is a low rate of infection (from 1 to 5 percent) that requires the implant to be removed, though it can be inserted again. Also, if your surgeon sucks, a chance at nerve damage. Finally, there are the normal risks associated with surgery and general anesthesia.
> 
> No, Voluma requires a doctor or nurse practitioner to inject.


Oh I see thanks. Um... how do I make sure the doc doesn't suck? For real, some redflags or something? I understand these jaw surgeries aren't to be fooled around with


----------



## Soontm (Dec 7, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> What's the success rate of wraparound jaw implants ie how likely is the surgery to go botched? I've looked into this on lookism.net and the results are amazing to say the least, https://lookism.net/Thread-Eppley-says-wraparound-jaw-implants-have-no-limit I hope they'll work like that for me too
> 
> Can you buy voluma yourself or can you only get it from a plastic surgeon?






Holy shit eppley is a god 









That would be the most well spent 5k ever. Lifefuel


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 7, 2018)

Soontm said:


> View attachment 7504
> 
> 
> Holy shit eppley is a god
> ...


so min. 5k?


----------



## Sc22 (Dec 8, 2018)

4 PSL.


----------



## Unknownjpg (Dec 8, 2018)

Soontm said:


> View attachment 7504
> 
> 
> Holy shit eppley is a god
> ...


5k lol more like 15k dollars, there all custom jaw shit, it’s legit impossible to go to Eppley if you live in Europe unless ur loaded


----------



## Madness (Dec 10, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> 21M, 5'10 134 pounds (67kg) no fucking clue maybe ~18%? You mean PSL 5 on face?
> 
> Not good enough, tho. Would I need a Lefort 1 in your opinion? I desperately want to bring that maxilla and mandibula forward, my lower third is just plain fucked up,


OMG YOU'RE 134 lbs I WEIGHT MOG YOU AND BODYFAT MOG YOU


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 10, 2018)

Madness said:


> OMG YOU'RE 134 lbs I WEIGHT MOG YOU AND BODYFAT MOG YOU


Just how more insecure can you get? Your insecurity you're projecting is like a necrolyzing tumor. It'll eat you up little boy, and you're gonna end up like Michale Jackson with that fucked up nose he got.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 10, 2020)

StudyHacks said:


> I wanna know how I could looksmaxx my face guys. Like, what surgery, or things should I do to improve my face? I really think my lower third is fucked up and have honestly no clue how to fix it. Any advice much appreciated thanks!



Idk u look lean and bloated at the same time, Arvid maxx tbh


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 10, 2020)

This guy actually looksmaxed but he looks fake af and he has rich parents


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Idk u look lean and bloated at the same time, Arvid maxx tbh


Necro’s me


----------

